
First insights into unsatisfied Apple Watch owners - kawera
https://medium.com/wristly-thoughts/dissatisfaction-learnings-48c26d564bc1#.k35qo5byh
======
secfirstmd
My mind is still not made up on the Apple Watch. I'm waiting on the model
which allows it to have some sort of SIM card. Once I know I don't have to
also have a phone with it, I think I may be more positive to it.

